# 2011 rogue Navigation system dead in the water



## Sweatervest (Mar 11, 2013)

My navi/radio and Bluetooth won't come on, was driving heard a pop and it all shut down. Fuse seems fine any suggestions what it could be and direction on particular fixes would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sweatervest (Mar 11, 2013)

This system is dead, dealership will only check fuses the say system needs to be replaced $3570 + tax and instalation, well ver $4000 when finished. All this 14,000 km over warranty on a 2 year old vehicle, putting a kenwood dnx990hd in for less than half the price.


----------

